# Riding the road question?



## clock98 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a cabin in Newberry mi. It's on m123 the main road. Is it ok to ride the shoulder of the road for about a quarter mile to get to the trail?


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

clock98 said:


> I have a cabin in Newberry mi. It's on m123 the main road. Is it ok to ride the shoulder of the road for about a quarter mile to get to the trail?


It depends on where your cabin is. It is legal to use the M123 ROW from May 1 thru November 30 north from Newberry to County Road 446. If you cabin is within that stretch you are good to go, if not it is illegal. So if you are not within that, look both ways and mash it!!


----------



## clock98 (Sep 21, 2017)

bark river said:


> It depends on where your cabin is. It is legal to use the M123 ROW from May 1 thru November 30 north from Newberry to County Road 446. If you cabin is within that stretch you are good to go, if not it is illegal. So if you are not within that, look both ways and mash it!!


Yeah lol. I'm north of that up by the bakery and fordney tower


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

clock98 said:


> Yeah lol. I'm north of that up by the bakery and fordney tower


Got ya. My cabin is over off from M77 south of Germfask unfortunately the road is a dead end. So if we want to go to Curtis or access the trails to Seney and beyond we have to ride the shoulder of M77 north less than a mile to the next cross road. We have actually meet 2 State Troopers and then did not even hit their brakes. We talked to Schoolcraft County Sheriff and he said as long as you are going directly to the next cross road, not screwing around or holding up traffic they look the other way.


----------



## clock98 (Sep 21, 2017)

Good to know hopefully luce county is the same


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Just tell them you're from Detroit!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

In the city of Negaunee it must be legal for ten-year olds to ride in the street with an 8 year-old on his lap trying to use her arms as wings. Otherwise why would I have seen it yesterday.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No aw enforcement around here on the draggers etc. I dont know about on state highways. That was not allowed in the original legislation.

Was sjupposed to be on the SHOULDER of the road but here it is right down the middle. Also started at 25 mph and helmets for ALL..
Election is coming and sheriff needs a job.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

22 Chuck said:


> Was supposed to be on the SHOULDER of the road but here it is right down the middle.


Some counties require 4 tires on the pavement at all times and some require 2 on the pavement and 2 on the shoulder. I know Lake County requires 4 tires on the right edge of the pavement or you will get a $250 ticket if caught with any tires on the unpaved shoulder.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

MossyHorns said:


> Some counties require 4 tires on the pavement at all times and some require 2 on the pavement and 2 on the shoulder. I know Lake County requires 4 tires on the right edge of the pavement or you will get a $250 ticket if caught with any tires on the unpaved shoulder.


I think it goes by county, not state law. Some counties just adopted the state rules, others made changes. I see people driving down M55 all the time on the stretch from the Missaukee/Roscommon County Line East to Houghton Lake. State troopers and county sherrif don't seem to mind.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

augustus0603 said:


> I think it goes by county, not state law. Some counties just adopted the state rules, others made changes. I see people driving down M55 all the time on the stretch from the Missaukee/Roscommon County Line East to Houghton Lake. State troopers and county sherrif don't seem to mind.


Exactly. County by county. But in the U P all bets are off. 👍🏻😎😂


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Why not call the Newberry DNR office or Luce County Sherrif office and talk to a Leo, just for your own piece of mind, I think a lot depends on the Leo, who may or may not stop you. To me the cost of a ticket on someone's past experience is not worth it.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

The ORV law says to ride on the right side of the roadway. Most counties adopt the law word for word. Some may interpret that to mean the shoulder but the roadway includes the pavement. So if you are on the right side of the pavement you are good to go technically.


----------

